# How is it that TCOD has so many (politics-wise) liberals?



## Ether's Bane (Dec 21, 2009)

Not an insult to you guys, as I'm just wondering this, because TCOD has a higher proportion of liberals to conservatives than any Pokemon forum I have ever seen. How does this place keep drawing in left-wingers? Again, I'm not insulting liberals, I'm just asking, how come we have so many compared to other similar forums?


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry if I shouldn't reply to this. 


Why do you suppose we're all liberals? O___o

Probably more than half of us aren't even from America so thats all I know about liberals I suppose awesomeness attracts :D

someone from another country's inputplzkthx?


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 21, 2009)

Because the US has right wing and then more right wing. 

Everything else is liberal in comparison.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 21, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Because the US has right wing and then more right wing.
> 
> Everything else is liberal in comparison.


Yeah...

*pokes location*

I live in a country where most people think gays are a stain on society, atheism is morally wrong, and the woman who killed a snatch thief should be given a Datukship. (Malaysian equivalent of the MBE award of Britain.) But in all seriousness, I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 21, 2009)

What I meant was: most Pokémon forums tend to have a higher proportion of US-based members than this one does. Plus, there are more continental Europeans here than I've seen elsewhere which also contributes.

The UK is kind of like centre right, a little bit more centre right, centre left a bit.

(go lib dems)


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 22, 2009)

in the netherlands liberal means right


----------



## nyuu (Dec 22, 2009)

Clearly it is because the ones we don't alienate we just drive off


----------



## Zuu (Dec 22, 2009)

because homos like pokemon :O


----------



## Ruby (Dec 22, 2009)

But then you have to ask, Harle, why are there so many non-Americans here?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 22, 2009)

Most other Pokémon forums thrive off of stupid people. Stupidity is attacked mercilessly here, and it's one of the reasons I love this community.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 22, 2009)

My theory is that conservatives come here, go to the Debating Hall, have their beliefs slapped silly and then leave rather than admit to being wrong.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 22, 2009)

If only the definition of "liberal" and "conservative" were so concrete. There is clear consensus on things like gay marriage and censorship, sure, but some of the attitudes here concerning things like meat eating for example perplex me.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey! I'm like, a moderate conservative. I haven't left.

...But that would be because I love you guys too much.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 22, 2009)

Ruby said:


> But then you have to ask, Harle, why are there so many non-Americans here?


It's possible Butterfree herself has something to do with that. Then again, an already-strong Euro-presence here will just lend itself to an even stronger one. Eventually it becomes something like a Eurofag circle jerk of liberalism and strong atheist views.

Anyone who doesn't share it will feel alienated and undesired, probably not joining at all, or if they do, leaving promptly.

IDK.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 23, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> If only the definition of "liberal" and "conservative" were so concrete. There is clear consensus on things like gay marriage and censorship, sure, but some of the attitudes here concerning things like meat eating for example perplex me.


What is your attitude towards it?


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 23, 2009)

> If only the definition of "liberal" and "conservative" were so concrete. There is clear consensus on things like gay marriage and censorship, sure, but some of the attitudes here concerning things like meat eating for example perplex me.


Generally in Europe 'liberal' means 'neo-liberal' which is really not something you want to be.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 23, 2009)

in the netherlands the VVD is liberal

and that's like Democrats level right-wing

we have about 10 parties to the LEFT of that


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> It's possible Butterfree herself has something to do with that. Then again, an already-strong Euro-presence here will just lend itself to an even stronger one. Eventually it becomes something like a Eurofag circle jerk of liberalism and strong atheist views.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't share it will feel alienated and undesired, probably not joining at all, or if they do, leaving promptly.
> 
> IDK.


I'm from America. D:

I....haha... I can't even reply to that top part, that's just wonderful.

I know a lot of people who wanted to join, but you people are too intelligent for 'zem, I guess...It's slightly daunting.. :/   [/theresmahviews]


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2009)

Because right-wing politics are for middle-aged businessmen, and left-wing views are more for pot-smoking teenagers who still think they can change the world.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, not only is there a large proportion of (continental) Europeans here, we're all around the same age, which limits the potential for widely varying political views.

Basically, what Tailsy said.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 23, 2009)

Watershed said:


> What is your attitude towards it?


I certainly do not think it should be seen as something positive instead of a necessary evil for many. I am personally against it completely, but that's an uphill battle for sure.


----------



## Wartortle (Dec 23, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Because right-wing politics are for middle-aged businessmen, and left-wing views are more for pot-smoking teenagers who still think they can change the world.


xD I love this^^^ 

Although, Non-pot smoking teenagers ((m'self)) think they can change the world  too...((not m'self))

:/  I think it's called Faith.....


or Naivety... :/


----------



## departuresong (Dec 23, 2009)

Or being blindly idealistic.


----------

